#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  вебинар по шрифтам деванагари

## Ольга Л.

УНИКАЛЬНОЕ СОБЫТИЕ: 13 декабря в 19:00 Мск Марцис Юрьевич Гасунс проведет ОН-ЛАЙН СЕМИНАР, где ответит на все наши как, почему, куда, зачем и когда
О ШРИФТАХ ДЕВАНАГАРИ.

Если подробнее, то программа семинара выглядит следующим образом:
1. Как пользоваться конвертерами деванагари;
2. Какие устанавливать шрифты для деванагари, транслита, IAST и др.;
3. Какие проблемы возникают при конвертации одного шрифта в другой;
4. Как в редакторе Word сконвертировать транслит в деванаги и деванагари в транслит;
5. Будет возможность задать вопросы он-лайн и разобрать конкретно Ваш случай.

https://vk.com/ddevanagari
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... pfs-e41_zw

Участие бесплатное, но при условии, что набирается кворум 50 человек.
На стене группы шаги для регистрации.
Осталось 2 дня, заходите, регистрируйтесь

----------

